# TGG - Templeton Global Growth Fund



## venger (21 May 2008)

hello there,

a question on TGG, templeton growth fund (its an LIC).. its probably directed to Judd who brought it up in a couple of threads in the past...

my approach is all passive, half index, half traditional LICs (ARG, AFI).. in fact i started with all LICs.. and only recently started using index funds..

anyway, thank you for bringin up TGG as an option for international exposure 

i'm certainly interested ... but what i not clear on is if it has a share purchase plan?.. i like my LICs becoz they give me a low cost option to increase my holdings... what about TGG?

lastly its MER of 1% still seems a bit high...  .. will have to think about this.

any thoughts? esp from ex- or current holders of this company... what made you switch away from it... and what is making you hold on to it?...


----------



## pavilion103 (12 June 2013)

Something happening with this one. A nice consolidation triangle on low volume and now a couple of huge volume bars.


----------



## Ves (12 June 2013)

pavilion103 said:


> Something happening with this one. A nice consolidation triangle on low volume and now a couple of huge volume bars.



It looks like the price is following it's Net Tangible Asset (NTA) backing up.   It's going gangbusters itself over the last few months.  Latest NTA update was yesterday.   Went from $1.06 to $1.17.


----------



## pavilion103 (12 June 2013)

Ves said:


> It looks like the price is following it's Net Tangible Asset (NTA) backing up.   It's going gangbusters itself over the last few months.  Latest NTA update was yesterday.   Went from $1.06 to $1.17.




Usually I like these setups with a breakout on not huge volume. I haven't come across too many like this so not sure what to expect.


----------



## piggybank (21 December 2013)

Almost doubled in value since the beginning of the year...


----------



## robusta (21 December 2013)

piggybank said:


> Almost doubled in value since the beginning of the year...
> 
> View attachment 55912




Yeah I know, looked at it very closely at around $0.80 and decided there was better value elsewhere.


----------



## rcm617 (21 December 2013)

MFF is another unhedged fund investing in overseas shares. Both have benefitted from both a drop in the value of the AUD and overseas markets outperforming the Australian market. Still inclined to stay in them a while longer, though the US market is starting to look a bit stretched.


----------



## piggybank (22 December 2013)

robusta said:


> Yeah I know, looked at it very closely at around $0.80 and decided there was better value elsewhere.




So you made more (than 80%) elsewhere? Gee most people would have been happy with a quarter of that this year


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 June 2021)

- _wasn't a bad value fund, for those that liked these things. But that persistent discount to NTA (now removed) has been the bane._

Wilson Asset Management’s WAM Global listed investment company (WGF) will acquire shares in Templeton Global Growth (TGG), removing one of the world’s largest fund managers from the local LIC market.

WAM Global will absorb all shares in the $300 million Templeton portfolio, which trades under the ticker TGG, following an internal review announced by Templeton in October to address the gap between the LIC’s assets and its share price.

The deal gives TGG shareholders the chance to cash out at the full value of the portfolio’s net tangible assets for the first time in seven years, according to monthly data from Bell Potter.

Shareholders that remain will receive WAM Global shares and should the full sum of assets shift over it would create one of the largest LICs on the ASX targeting international equities with more than $900 million.

TGG floated in 1987 and is managed by the local arm of California-headquartered Franklin Templeton, one of the world’s largest fund houses with more than $US1.4 trillion ($1.8 trillion) in assets.


----------



## System (2 November 2021)

On November 1st, 2021, Templeton Global Growth Fund Limited (TGG) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between TGG and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued capital in TGG by WAM Global Limited.


----------

